# Why am i getting White pics on my Wildgame trail cam??



## buckknuckle (Feb 8, 2012)

I have 3 wildgame inov cams. They work pretty good but i usually get a bunch of just pure white pics. What is this? Can i do something to get rid of this? My PIR setting ( Not to sure what that is) is on med. and my resolution is on high. Thank you for your time.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Probably the sun...I had one, and it did the same thing...drove me nuts! Try placing the cam in the shade, or a direction that doesn't get direct exposure to the sun!


----------



## buckknuckle (Feb 8, 2012)

I have it facing away from the sun and it was an overcast day. The cam took 2 pics of deer then 5 pics of white then 1 pic of the deer again. Im getting pretty fustrated with these cams..


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe the deer are getting too close? lol


----------



## Bonedemik (Jun 27, 2012)

set burst to lower # and PIR also , it trying to take too many pics in one triggering so it just blurs , I have some as well


----------



## buckknuckle (Feb 8, 2012)

ok thank you bonedemik. Should my resolution still be on High?


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

same problem here, they work sometimes an other times not!!. quess you get what you pay for


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

They're junk, nothing but problems with the 4 I owned.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

PIR = Passive Infrared


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Wildgame trail cam says it all


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

I believe the deer are getting to close to it I get 3 or 4 out of 50 pictures. But I love my wildgame camera had it for 3 years no problems. They take great pictures.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

what time of the day were the pics. I had read somewhere the cameera don't know whether it should takedaytime pic or nighttime pic. Like early morning or dusk. Don't really know if that is the case. But I do know if something is too close to mine the pic has an image but is white and blurry.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

That deer must be old, judging from the sag!


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I get the white pics on my wildgame cams too not sure why. I thought it was sun light but it happens avery direction I point the camera.


----------



## Mgs. Co. Mafia (Mar 1, 2012)

For me it didnt matter what i did with the cameras, i have had about 20 different ones (all cheaper models) that either take white or black photos from time to time! As soon as i upgraded to better (more expensive cameras) the pictures got better and never seen the white/black photos! Really do get what you pay for in trail cameras....but i guess a few odd colored pics are not that bad and it does'nt hurt as bad when someone steals them!!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

mine white out at daylight and at sundown, the main times i need to see, but i LOVE these cams for the price. Takes good daytime and nighttime pics


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

a whiteout pic^^^


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

buckknuckle said:


> I have 3 wildgame inov cams. They work pretty good but i usually get a bunch of just pure white pics. What is this? Can i do something to get rid of this? My PIR setting ( Not to sure what that is) is on med. and my resolution is on high. Thank you for your time.


I would have said they were facing the sun also but you said they aren't----------so I will go to the logical answer----you kind of get what you pay for. I have found for the most part wildgame cameras to not be of the best quality.


----------



## buckknuckle (Feb 8, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> I would have said they were facing the sun also but you said they aren't----------so I will go to the logical answer----you kind of get what you pay for. I have found for the most part wildgame cameras to not be of the best quality.


I think your exactly right. I don't think I'll ever buy another wildgame inov. Cam ever again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Z7XtremeBoy said:


> View attachment 1432655


Snowing, maybe? :wink:


----------



## jessejamesNY (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a wgi cam. The problem is with low light conditions. Not enough light to get a good pic without the ir but when the ir goes off it oversaturates the pic. Known issue with wgi cams.


----------



## rancher011 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a Wildgame IR2 and if the pictures are right at dawn or dusk I usually get white outs. It's like the camera gets confused when to start or stop using the IR in those dawn/dusk light conditions. Mine also has a white dot in the pictures from the aperature or something that never goes away, but its not very big at all. On the other hand I don't let it bother me cause I bought it for $50, had it for almost two years, and I still get a lot of good pics.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody's said it yet, but maybe it's a ghost haha :wink:


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

I know their cameras aint as good as others but their customer service is fantastic. They replaced my cameras twice, once with much better cameras than I had originally purchased.


----------

